# Favorite music to clean house to?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

So, do you rock out when you scrub the toilets? Or put on something soothing while you mop the floor? Is there certain music that helps you to get through the mundane or strenuous aspects of keeping your home?

I grew up listening to the Rolling Stones when my mother chose to get domestic. Occasionally I would be jarred awake by 'Satisfaction' and think to myself, "Uh-oh! Mom is cleaning." (then begin planning my escape...lol) which never worked, btw.

Lately I have been listening to a lot of fiddle tunes, lively bluegrass to keep me peppy. And coffee. Yes, bluegrass and caffeine.

How about you?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Gloria Estefan and the Miami Sound Machine!!! Did you know that she just bought a portion of the Miami Dolphins?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I usually bounce between country and any kind of rock....


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Does ripping out cabinets in a trailer with a sledgehammer to Insane Clown Posse count?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh YEAH!! I LOVE exercising my destructive tendencies! ICP is definitely the way to go for that!

I also like driving to less than jake and sublime. It's really hard to be cranky and have road rage when you are listening to ska music!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Definitely country music here, and I second the caffeine! A good mug of mocha, some upbeat country and I'm good to go. If I'm doing filing, which bores me silly, I like to put on an audiobook and let my mind wander through the story while I shuffle papers.


----------

